
Overstock CEO Resigns After Disclosing Romance with Russian Agent - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/22/business/overstock-ceo-patrick-byrne.html
======
PhantomGremlin
Maybe he simply decided he's tired of being CEO.

Once he's no longer a corporate officer it will be easier for him to sell
stock. Since he owns 15% of a $700+ million valuation company, his stock is
worth over $100 million.

Given the precarious state of retail these days, maybe cashing out the $100
million isn't a bad thing to do.

------
chews
Sadly, his attempts to get rid of stock borrowing, and specifically shorting
will be fought by those who keep the truth burning.

Instant reconciliation is possible today, and it should be the basis of an
economic system that trades in stock.

T-zero is an improvement over T3 and T2.

~~~
staticautomatic
He wasn't against shorting. He was against naked shorting and its side-
effects.

~~~
thomaskcr
Naked shorting is already illegal.

